# Ripping chain? We dont have anything like that



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats what the lady at the Stihl dealer/repair told me when I asked if they sold ripping chains for chainsaws. She also told me she never heard of fuel stabilizer. 

Am I asking the wrong questions?

Am I an idiot? wait dont answer that.

Well I looked on the Stihl site and found that their oil has a stabilizer in it. Not sure if it works like the Sta-bil product (up to 12 months) or not. Do most of the oils now have a stabilizer already in there and how long will the gas last after its mixed? I dont use my saw that often and I dont want to run bad gas thru it when I finally do get to use it.

Now the chain. Is the Stihl "full skip" chain comparable to a ripping chain? just not referred to as such.

I looked at the baileys website, but my bar is a 25", at least thats what the Stihl site lists it as, and did not find a chain that size and I do not have the equip to make my own length chain. 

Can someone suggest a solution or good chain to use for cutting a log lengthwise? I think they call that ripping :laughing:.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 7, 2010)

https://www.baileysonline.com/default.asp

I have purchased ripping chain from the above sight before and get nearly 90% of my chainsaw needs from them. Good prices sure beat my local dealers and quick ship. I have never purchased a saw from them still buy them local.:thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

order one or grind a 30degree chain back to 5 or 10 degrees and u have a riping chain.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

I would find a new dealer fast. Whether they are dolmar, husky, or stihl dealers the good ones will work on any saw as well as give good advise. I was in the same situation as you in metro Indianapolis, couldnt find a dealer that had any clue about milling, modding and fixing saws. Thankfully I found a good outfit 2 hours away but its worth the drive.

Oh and Baileys is a good site for milling supplies.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I sent Stihl an email asking about ripping chains. They replied that due to lack of sales they discontinued the ripping chains. They further advised that I could grind one back to 10 degrees and make my own. You were right on MidGa.

Thanks for the replies.

Robert


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Bailey's has it; they sell it by the "Drive Link". You need to know what your sprocket pitch is first. It's typically 3/8" or 0.375" for Stihls. Then you need to know what gauge of chain is used for your particular bar. Most bars have the gauge stamped on the bar. I'm guessing yours will be 0.050". Then you'll need to know the number of drive links. My 20" bar takes 72 drive links and my 24" bar - 84 drive links. Here's an example of Bailey's.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=WP375%2033RP

You just locate the proper chain by pitch, gauge and then put the number of drive links into your cart. They make the loop for you.
Better yet, just call them and tell them what you're looking for. They've got good customer service too.

P.S. Don't use my exact number I gave you. It's for a 063" gauge bar (Don't ask-long story).


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks djg. I saved that to my favorites. I also sent them an email about the situation. Waiting on reply.

Robert


----------

